

Steve Jobs is a drug addict with no honesty and no integrity - salimane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/steve-jobss-unflattering-fbi-file-mentions-drug-use-265-gpa/2012/02/09/gIQAza8d2Q_story.html

======
pedalpete
Can we have a less inflammatory title in respect for both somebody who had an
enormous positive impact on the world and has passed.

the article does not call him 'a drug addict with no honesty or integrity'.
That is just poor link bait.

I'm not even a fan of Jobs, but this kind of labeling isn't what HN is about.

